# noisy Nigerian dwarf, neighbors complaining!



## kellygoat

I have 2 female nigerian dwarfs, about 3 months old, and one of them screams a LOT. It has gotten much worse since I started trying to wean them a few weeks ago. I only went down from 3 feedings a day to two, and water down the milk. I'm afraid to try cutting it back any more, sense she's having a fit as it is. 
My neighbor has complained, so I've got to do something. Should I just feed them as much as they want? Build them a playground? I was going to adopt a pair of sheep - any thoughts on if that would help?
This loud one also hurls herself onto my back any chance she gets, and I feel like I might never be able to get a little discipline here!

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Jessaba

My opinion only of course 

But sheep and goats should be kept separate as goats and sheep have different needs. Goats need copper, sheep can't have it...

I'm assuming she is bottle fed. In my experience bottle kids are annoying. They want to be with you instead of with their own kind. Does she quiet down when you are with her? Our bottle baby adjusted well to having goat playmates and rarely screamed for me.....Eventually she will get the hint that you wont come out ever time she screams bloody murder. Could she be in heat? Or does she do this all the time? 

Good luck!! Maybe go to the neighbor and explain you are weaning them and sorry for the noise, but once she is weaned hopefully she will quiet down.


----------



## sunshinegoat

Hopefully you can go to the neighbor and explain..there is an end in sight, she just needs to get through this..
I would definitely try (I know it is hard) to ignore her as much as possible. Only go to her when you need to feed or clean out their pen..don't go out when they yell..you will only make the behavior worse...It is our instinct to go to a crying baby but in this case it will only make thing worse...It is a bottle baby thing..stick to your guns and good luck!! You'll do fine


----------



## Skyz84

I agree with what was said. Bottle babies can be really annoying! There is an end in sight! My year old girl who drove us nuts is now a well mannered goat . I also found a hungry goat is a loud goat. I leave free choice grain and free choice alfalfa for the weaning kids. Keeps them quiet most of the day. Just make sure to slowly increase the amount. You don't want them over eating. Once they know food is always available they shouldn't over eat.


----------



## kellygoat

thanks so much for your help - this site is great!

Yes, they are both bottle fed, and I'm trying to wean them. The quiet one is a little older, and half the time doesn't even want the bottle. Though that could be because Veronica (the terror and loudmouth) sucks hers down in seconds and then relentlessly tries to knock the other bottle away from her sister to get to it. 
the other thing she's mad about is a change in hay - I had been giving just alfalfa, but the vet told me that it's too much protein and they should have bermuda or timothy hay. I've been giving them half alfalfa, but that's all they want.
Though I wonder how much this vet knows about goats... she told me I shouldn't breed them because they're too small, and the amount of milk they would produce wouldn't be worth the trouble. But I've read all over that Nigerians are great milk producers.

I did talk to my neighbor, and luckily he's being fairly understanding. I've been ignoring her to try and break the habit, rather than encourage yelling for food or attention. But that won't work if it's driving the neighbors crazy!


----------



## Skyz84

kellygoat said:


> I had been giving just alfalfa, but the vet told me that it's too much protein and they should have bermuda or timothy hay. I've been giving them half alfalfa, but that's all they want.
> Though I wonder how much this vet knows about goats... she told me I shouldn't breed them because they're too small, and the amount of milk they would produce wouldn't be worth the trouble. But I've read all over that Nigerians are great milk producers.


Mine have bermuda but they have never eaten it. I keep it around for bedding for them and the rabbits. My buck is the ONLY goat here that will eat it. That's because that's ALL he gets. LOL Guess he finally decided he didn't want to starve. Mine get free choice alfalfa. ALL does and kids. Then again all of my girls are either pregnant or feeding kids. When my girls were not pregnant or nursing we fed a lot of Sudan but since the drought it has been non-existant. Without Sudan ...alfalfa has been the staple.

I believe it's wethers and bucks that you don't want to feed a lot of alfalfa too. Does should be okay. Especially if you want to breed them in the near future. As far as being too small... you should have a lot of time for them to grow up! I wouldn't recommend breeding before 8 months old and waiting until a year is even better in my opinion. If they are small for there age, maybe keep them on a bottle a little longer? I know a few people who have kept bottle babies on bottles until 12-15 weeks so they would have a chance to grow more. :shrug:

I love milking my Nigerians!!! I know there is a lot of variation in the breed and I have herd of people who could only get a cup of milk per day. I think genetics AND quality of food has a LOT to do with it. I couldn't imagine milking standard goats! I don't know WHAT I would do with all that milk! We are still new to goats but between last year and this year.. All my FF have been giving me around 2 quarts daily and I had one who easily gives 3 quarts daily (without feeding kids). We have more milk then we could ever use. I guess if you NEED gallons of milk per day then maybe dwarfs would not be a good idea, but I don't know very many families who could drink & use that much milk.


----------



## sweetgoats

It will get better. Make sure that you have free choice hay and I do grain also for the ones I am weaning. I also do it all at once, but I am taking them off mom. It is horrible and pretty soon they will get a little horse, then it gets better.


----------



## kellygoat

Oh as far as breeding, it wasn't an age thing - I told her I wasn't planning on considering breeding for at least a year. She just said that with smaller breeds, if the baby gets turned around, you can't reach in and help it along. If that happens, it ends up a caesarean operation.
I guess the point is, it could be too much to take on for an inexperienced goat keeper like me!


----------



## Bellasloki

kellygoat said:


> I have 2 female nigerian dwarfs, about 3 months old, and one of them screams a LOT. It has gotten much worse since I started trying to wean them a few weeks ago. I only went down from 3 feedings a day to two, and water down the milk. I'm afraid to try cutting it back any more, sense she's having a fit as it is.
> My neighbor has complained, so I've got to do something. Should I just feed them as much as they want? Build them a playground? I was going to adopt a pair of sheep - any thoughts on if that would help?
> This loud one also hurls herself onto my back any chance she gets, and I feel like I might never be able to get a little discipline here!
> 
> Any suggestions would be much appreciated!
> Thanks!


----------



## Bellasloki

I am having the same problem with my Nigerian Dwarf goats. They were bottle fed and now they cry a lot for my attention. They have each other and a feeding schedule. They literally cannot keep their eyes off of me. I recently received a letter from the county telling me I can't keep them. Is there anything I can do to fight this. I have a super horrible neighbor. I love my goats. Please help!!


----------



## ksalvagno

This is an old thread so you may want to start your own thread. Do you know if livestock are allowed on your property?


----------



## goatblessings

Check the zoning laws for your property.


----------



## toth boer goats

☝ I agree.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Yeah. I'm an animal control officer as well as a goat farmer. Check with your town to see if your area is zoned for livestock. If it is, or of there is no zoning restrictions at all (like in my town) you can ask for help from your county extension office to see how best to address your right to own livestock.


----------



## double j

I have the signs hanging on my land lines, but I live in the country. Hope you get to keep your goats.


----------

